# Sturgeon lake ON



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

anyone fish for Muskie out on Sturgeon lake ON?????? How has your luck been?


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

OK! How about Pigeon??????

ANYONE?????


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

never fished either of those lakes, but have been fishing nosbonsing, had a couple of follows but no takers. gone try to hit up trout lake and talon lake next weekend.


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!!! It must be rough to have a follow and not get to hook the beast!!!! I wish I could at least get a follow! LOL!


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer: I've heard of these lakes but am not familiar. My family has a cabin in Sabaskong Bay on Lake of the Woods near Morson, ON. Have you done any fishing in that area?


----------



## Fishin Fanatic (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't say I have but I hear nothing but good things about LOTW!!!! What town is it located in??????


----------



## Roger8 (Mar 7, 2007)

I live only about twenty miles from Sturgeon Lake, and although I've never fished it I've heard good stories about it. I have fished Pigeon a fair bit, and all I have is nothing but good news for those interested. I actually live further east on the Kawartha Lake chain, over on Stony Lake. These fisheries while thay have their share of big musky are more noted for numbers. The average size is something in the range of 30" and lots of them. A generous number in the 40" to 45" range are caught every year but the truly big specimens of the fabled 50"+ are rare. I guess that's what makes them trophies. My brother guided a doctor from Ohio to a 49" fish some years ago, I never saw the fish, but the picture weighed 27lbs. : ) We use a lot of spinners like mepps musky killer. The water is generally shallow so the tandems aren't the choice because of hang ups. We also use a lot of crank baits, I favour the likes of the pikie minnow by creek chub, and the huge shad raps. In recent years with the zebra mussell problem I use natural colours with good results. I like a perch finish, but on some days a bright(fire tiger) finsh is what gets results. I also like cisco kids in the deeper runners, and I've used deep running bomber long A's. Keep in mind the long A's are thin skinned and prone to puncture. You'll know when you discover you now have a count down. A good pattern for summer lunge is to find a shore line where the deep channel comes right tight to shore. That's where the cranks work their magic. Well everybody come on up to the Kawarthas and get ready for some fast action.


----------

